# Nissan recalls 87,000 promo beverage mugs!



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

Nissan is recalling up to 87,000 mugs that were given away to Japanese car shoppers as part of a recent promotion. The action was spurred after a customer reportedly became ill after drinking from one of the freebies, and tests showed that the cup's lead content exceeded the permissible levels by 30-percent. In case you hadn't guessed it by now, the mugs were made in the contaminated goods capital of the world: China.

[Sources: Reuters, Nissan]

Nissan recalls 87,000 promo beverage mugs - Autoblog


----------

